# Just bought an Enduracut Plus! need help.



## AbstractMindset (May 2, 2008)

Hello everybody I recently purchased an Eduracut Plus vinyl cutter from SignWarehouse.com, I took advantage of their $400 dollar discount, I basically payed for the 2nd package and got the 4th which included some vinyl films, transfer tapes, 7 clip art cd's and most importantly the main reason I bought it.. the software, LXi Master Plus v8.5 which is basically a rebranded FlexiSign.

My main question is does anybody on this forum own this particular plotter because I really need help setting it up. I'm kinda lost at this point. I already installed the software, connected it to my Laptop with the USB Serial and got the plotter all hooked up and ready and I'm trying to make a test cut but on the VE LXi Master Plus plotting menu on the very top where it says Job and Status, under status it says "Cannot open port." . 

The plotter didn't come with a manual and the support section on the Sign Warehouse website isn't very helpful. 

If anybody that owns this plotter or has had a previous experience with it in the past could enlighten me I would really appreciate it.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I own the same plotter.I would be glad to help you out.The manual and the support from signwarehouse are both as useless as a flat tire when you need a spare. The cutter is a great machine though, it is actually a rebranded GCC cutter and the software you have is awesome. If you send me a pm, I will be gald to help you out. I think I will be able to get you up and running. If need be I will walk you through on the phone. I think this cutter a lot it has made me money for sure. If the support at signwarehouse was half as good as their prices customers would be well served. I look forward to your contacting me. ..... JB


----------



## AbstractMindset (May 2, 2008)

Hello JB nice to meet you! btw you're right the manual on the site is kind of impractical. Also I really had now idea the EnduraCut plus was a rebranded machine thanks for the info and thank you so much for your offered help and support I'll be sure to pm you anytime I come across a problem you might have the solution to and sorry I took sooo long to reply. I had no idea anyone had actually replied to my post.

-eric


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Abstract,

JB has since passed on to greener pastures yet you have a wealth of others here who can help you. 

Are you still having challenges using your cutter? If so, want to share any updates?

Take care!


----------



## butler247 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am having the same problems with my Enduracut vinyl cutter. When I try to cut it says cannot open port, or it shows cutting but nothing is happening then after awhile shows port error. Can someone help me out on this.


----------



## AbstractMindset (May 2, 2008)

butler247 said:


> I am having the same problems with my Enduracut vinyl cutter. When I try to cut it says cannot open port, or it shows cutting but nothing is happening then after awhile shows port error. Can someone help me out on this.


OK butler247 here's what you do:

1. Go to the start menu

2. Right click on "My Computer" & choose "Properties."

3. Click on the "Hardware Tab" then choose "Device Manager".

4. Click on "Ports" and it will tell you what port the Plotter is using i.e. (COM1) (COM2) (COM3) etc.

5. Make sure the program (Flexi) (LXi) are set at whatever port the plotter is listed as using in the settings.

That should be it.


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys I know this is an old post I'm dragging out but I have a problem. I have talked to Tech support at Sign warehouse and they suck. I bought an EnduracutPlus as an back up bout a year and half ago. I never got it out of the box til the other day when I needed it. Everytime I try to cut something I get "Write Port Error". What's the deal?!?!?! I set it up the same as my other cutter on COM1 but it isn't doing a thing. I went through the steps in the above post and when I get to the Device Manager-Ports, it doesn't show the plotter on that port or that I have a paper printer on the other port. Can someone help me. I have stuff I need to get done quickly. Thanks!!!


----------



## butler247 (Apr 14, 2009)

I had the same problem and the way i corrected it is by buying a keyspan USB serial adapter. The plotter will not work with the USB cable alone.


----------



## butler247 (Apr 14, 2009)

the one I bought was the Keyspan USA-19HS


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not using a USB cable. Im using a RS 232 Null modem cable.


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump! I really need some help. Sign Warehouse is worthless!


----------



## butler247 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh ok because that fixed my problem right away and was up and running wish i can help.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jnicholson said:


> Hey guys I know this is an old post I'm dragging out but I have a problem. I have talked to Tech support at Sign warehouse and they suck. I bought an EnduracutPlus as an back up bout a year and half ago. I never got it out of the box til the other day when I needed it. Everytime I try to cut something I get "Write Port Error". What's the deal?!?!?! I set it up the same as my other cutter on COM1 but it isn't doing a thing. I went through the steps in the above post and when I get to the Device Manager-Ports, it doesn't show the plotter on that port or that I have a paper printer on the other port. Can someone help me. I have stuff I need to get done quickly. Thanks!!!


The Enduracut 24" at Sign Warehouse is the GCC Expert 24. What type of software are you using?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

jnicholson said:


> I'm not using a USB cable. Im using a RS 232 Null modem cable.


Try using the serial cable with a USB adapter. This machine is really picky when it comes to the connection. If you are not willing to try that, I don't think you are going to get very far with it.


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm using the LXi 8.5 Apprentice, I build everything in CorelDraw12. Sign Warehouse told me I needed this modem cable and it still doesn't work. I guess I will try an USB adapter. To top it off I can't get through to Tech Support!

what is the exact name of these adapters, so I don't send more money and time on the wrong thing. Thanks guys!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Dynex® - 16" USB PDA/Serial Adapter Cable - DX-UBDB9 adapter&cp=2&lp=15


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

So after a dozen emails back and forth with Sign Warehouse I still have a brand new EnduraCut PLus paper weight. Tech Support is telling me now that it's my Null cable that I bought or the serial connector on the cutter has come lose from the circuit board. Sign Warehouse is sending me a cable and if it's not it I get the ship it back to Texas.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

So I guess you didn't try the serial to usb adapter?


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

No not yet. I'm going to go get one locally on my day off cuz I have to drive 45mins to get one. I just do this as a hobby so it's not that big of deal but I have a bunch of stuff I need to get done.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jnicholson said:


> I'm using the LXi 8.5 Apprentice, I build everything in CorelDraw12. Sign Warehouse told me I needed this modem cable and it still doesn't work. I guess I will try an USB adapter. To top it off I can't get through to Tech Support!
> 
> what is the exact name of these adapters, so I don't send more money and time on the wrong thing. Thanks guys!


I am unfamiliar with LXI 8.5 Apprentice. Have you tried sending directly from Corel 12?

What driver(s) did your cutter come with?


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

How to cut direct from Illustrator & COREL

Hi Guys

First of all you must get a NULL MODEM CABLE to go from computer to (plotter) cutter.

Make sure it’s a NULL MODEM CABLE and not just a PRINTER CABLE.

Null Modem serial cables allows two DTE or DCE devices to communicate with no conflict in data transmission

Then convert your line weight to the thinnest (the one with 2 ARROWS).

Set all lines at Wireframe.

Export as a .DXF file.


Send your .DXF file to your Printer.

Set your printer preference to your plotter cutter a PRINT.

REMEMBER YOU MUST CUT FROM A .DXF file.

This works for me and I hope it works for you.

Thank You,
Bob Bigart


----------



## jnicholson (Mar 4, 2010)

I got my second null cable yesterday and got mine to finally work. I'm still fine tuning the cutter but it works ok.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

tcrowder said:


> Try using the serial cable with a USB adapter. This machine is really picky when it comes to the connection. If you are not willing to try that, I don't think you are going to get very far with it.


The cutter and Lxi are picky about which port you use. We have had the same problems when we first got the cutter 2 yrs. ago. We kept getting the write port error. Finally, we just kept moving the cable (usb) from port to port till we finally found the right one. Cutter has worked very well since.


----------



## AdamGio13 (May 28, 2010)

I need HELP! We downloaded FLexi 8 into our laptop. When we hook the plotter to the laptop using a USB cable, it does not work. The computer doesn't recognize the "printer" that we have connected therefore it will not complete the installation process of the plotter. We need it to work NOW. I am not sure which of the cables above we need to get. The only ports we have on the laptop are USB. Please help ASAP! Thanks!


----------



## couscous (Jun 20, 2010)

hey guys i have the same exact cutter and software, and just got into this and I am having a huge problem just starting out...here is my problem...

I can't cut my own designs, however it allows me to cut the clip-art designs it provides.

For example ill use "paint" to make a simple text and save as a jpeg, then go to VE Lxi software and import the image. Once it is there, I select the image and hit the cut button but it gives me an error then the production manager opens up with no image there. 

However when I do the same thing for an image that it was provided with, everything works out fine, i dont get an error, and it shows up on the production manager and i can simply cut it. 

Anyone know what I am doing wrong? I have a feeling its a format issue but I tried so many things and I just can't do it.
If you can help me with any solutions I would greatly appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, CousCous its a format problem. The cutter will only cut vector art not jpeg. If you are using coreldraw you can cut directly from there if your art work is vector or you can send it to Lxi and cut.


----------

